# Undead Legion



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well this all started out as a short story for the contest that was due a couple of says ago, but it's way over the word count. And I didn't feel like taking parts out, so I added some stuff in. I'm going to post bits and bits ( maybe like 4 different posts) so it's not like one huge post. 

Hope you like it. Remember that it is only the beginning part. 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

**************Umethar and the Undead Legion************

The Undead Legion Chapter of the Space Marines has been on the Planet Umethar for centuries, possibly for millenniums. Once they were one of the older Space Marine Chapters, they specialize in Plasma makings, and Demolisher makings, but they were much disciplined people. Anyone that lived moral life as an Undead Legion Space Marine meant to be, they were granted eternal life. Now a 1000 years later, pretty much everyone is dead, they all have been killed from a Tzeench horde after they refused to worship the God of Tzeench. However, almost 95% of the Marines were granted eternal life on Umethar for living a moral life. The Magic of Xtemos has indeed returned all moral life to Umethar, but not in the way that they intended it to be. The Space Marines have to live up to their name, undead. They are now zombies and skeletons, barred in their armour that they wore that suits them. The traditional colours still lie on them, Green and black sidings, but most of the Undead Legion now has a rotting flesh colour on their left shoulder pad, which represents how much life they have on them( 0%). 

Umethar is made up of 3 islands. 1st island, 2nd island and 3rd island. The 1st island is where the HQ is at. The second is where all the supplies are, and the 3rd one is where the Xtemos was supposing born in. So that one would be a trip for prayer at the certain part of the island. Each Island is about the same Surface Area as the planet Mars.

During the war with the Tzeench, only 10 people have survived the invasion. And they are known as the Living Ten of the Undead Legion. These are the only people that are actually living (as in they are not skeletons or zombies) and they do not have the rotting flesh colour on their shoulder pad. 5 of those 10 people are actually very important to the Umethar community. Thios, the Xtemos Chosen one, the holder of the Xtemo’s forbidden magic. Hethmi, the Master Chaplain. Aerist, Thango and Granger, 3 of the 15 Chaplain followers. And finally, General Iris, leader of the Undead Legion in terms of the army. The story takes in the perspective of Force Commander Iris. 

************************************ Iris*******************************

General Iris walks to his office as usual as he does every day. And close to his office (Undead Legion main headquarters) is the statue of the Undead Legion God, Xtemos. His statue is around 40 feet tall. It's a stone carving of him wearing a robe; he has long hair and wearing a mechanical mask that covers around 3 quarters of his face. Xtemos is holding a sword which the edge in touching the floor with his feet. There is a sign at the bottom that has a message which is written in the ancient Umethar language, which nobody on Umethar know, because all the elders have died (permanently). It says Nubix gon frigos defrent Xtemos, gons nubix gove wesre zedges fixese hif crongsedet dos gon fewb ges wesre zerdes. 

Iris looks at him for around 4 minutes, reads the message and then heads off to his office. Iris enters the office and he meets with his secretary and 3 of the Chaplain followers before he enters his office. Iris almost wears the same thing as Xtemos does on the statue. He wears a robe just like Xtemos, he has a mechanical face (although it only covers around half his face) but he has short, brown hair. Iris also has red eyes, which is actually very common in Umethar. 8 hours later he leaves for the day. Pretty pointless day Iris thought. Then again ever since everyone basically became zombies, nothing has really happened. He may feel like this for the rest of his life. Until the next day, then that's when everything on Umethar had a twist of fate. 

Iris's morning was normal. Going to the statue of Xtemos, reading the message, saying hi to some people (Thios said that he had some pains in his legs, Iris never really took that into consideration, as Thios tended to be a complainer at time) and he did his work. After lunch is when the odd but unexpected things popped up. The video screen popped up and there was a Blood Angels Force Commander right there. He just standed there for several minutes, looked that he was surveying him and is appearance by the looks of his eyes. Finally Iris decided to break the silence. 

"Can I help you?" asked Iris. He looks at the Commander and tells that he wants something from Iris. The Commander is still staring at him. Finally he says something. 

"Yes actually you can." He replied." My name is Commander Arphos, a Force Commander of the Blood Angels. You see, the Dark Angels and us have come to a conclusion that your planet territory is useful but also a threat. With the plasma recourses that you get there, you can easily equip yourselves with the appropriate wargear necessary for war. And we think that your resources and be err borrowed. Our research claims that you guys are a peaceful chapter that doesn't inherit war that after. In fact the last war that you guys went through was around 10 years against Thousand Sons." Arphos gets up and puts a piece of paper on this desk. 

“What I have heard is a report that you guys have lost very heavy casualties, and that the fact that you guys still have full population on Umethar. I just have a question about that: HOW DOES THAT WORK???!!! We are very good soldiers here, we have the longer lasting Death Company and we have the skills to stay alive. HOW THE HELL DOES A PEACEFUL COMMUNITY LIKE YOU SURVIVE A WAVE AGAINST TZEENCH??!!! And we want an answer, so TELL US NOW!!!" Arphos ends up smashing his table. Iris looks at him and he just nods his head. 

“I refuse to tell you." 

“WHAT??!!" 

“You heard me!" Iris just lies on his chair, puts his feet on the table." I refuse to tell you. It's our secret, and there's no way your taking our plasma. It's our main way to keep our economy growing and alive, you understand me?" 

“No I really don't under-" 

“Listen here!" Iris walks to the screen very closely; he almost has his head on the screen. You....are.....not....coming.....here. UNDERSTAND!!!!????" Iris's face has turned red. Arphos's face is as red as his armour. He too walks to his screen. 

“Well in that case, I will give you one week to surrender you rights of Umethar or we will declare war against you!". Arphos is now shaking his fist at Iris and points his finger at him. “And I don't think you can beat us!" 

Iris looks at him for another minute and says: "well see". And he shuts off the screen. He goes back and sits down, thinking what just happened. He looked behind and he saw Aerist and Thango at the door. They both entered and sat in a chair in front of Iris. Iris looks at them for a second, puts his head down in agony and then he looks up at them 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I may post up the next part on Sunday, or somewhere around that time.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

ok I have "part 2" up

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

******************** Preparing for war***********************

“How much of that conversation have you seen?" mumbled Iris. Iris felt like that just signed a death warrant for him once Thios has found out about this. 

“Near the part where Arphos has declared war on us. You know that he's just trying to get our powers of Xtemos. We can beat them, we have eternal life. There's no stopping us!" 

"That's not the case here Iris." Iris turns around and he see's Thios coming in the room. He doesn't look mad, but he doesn't look happy either. Then again when has Thios been happy? “The magic of Xtemos states that we may live eternally if we live morally. The only reason we are living eternally now is because we lost to chaos. But we cannot live eternally because we are going to fight for our own rights."
Thango looks up at Iris then at Thios, then back at Iris. “So..... what?" 

Aerist looks at him “We’re in war now!" 

Thango looks at them “And that means..... what?” Aerist looks at him, roll his eyes and walks out, Thango follows him. Hethmi enters the room, looking outside for a second then walks beside Thios, whispering something in his ear. He stops for a second as Iris hears banging on the wall. Thango is probably driving Aerist crazy again he thought. But that's usually normal. Hethmi continues to whisper until Thios shakes his head and leaves the room. Hethmi follows him and they leave the room. Iris wondered what Thios meant by ' fight for our won rights'. 

All the sudden there are screams on the outside. Not terrified screams but more like war screams. Oh no War! How did everyone know about the war already? Iris looks outside and he see's Thios with Hethmi on the balcony, where he usually gives his speeches. Iris thinks that he should go out and stand with Thios. 

He exits the room, grabs Aerist as he's still banging his head on the wall and they both enter on the balcony. Thios is already giving a war speech. 

“After hearing the news from the Blood Angels, my only thoughts are that we should take pride in our Planet and we shall defend it at all costs." Everyone screams. "We should take this time of 7 days and we shall get set with our supplies. Get you bolters ready, get your fresh plasma set up and get your weapons on standby because everyone. WE ARE AT WAR!!!!" Everyone screams again. Iris can't believe what he just heard. He wanted to avoid them coming here, not go to war with them. Without the magic of Xtemos to protect the Undead Legion, there's no way Umethar can be defended. 

Thios happens to turn around and he spotted Iris. he signaled Iris to come up, which Iris did. “This is the man that ended up declaring war with us, and this is the man that stood up for our Planet. One day we shall inherit the Universe under our control. I'm sick of being a peaceful community. That's not how Xtemos wanted us to live. He wanted to fight against the other races; he wanted us to live eternally so we can't die. Yes you heard me, WE CANNOT DIE, AND WE WILL NEVER DIE!!!" We will be victorious..." Iris had enough. He left the scene and entered his own office. He concentrated on his work while the cheering and screaming went on. Live eternally? Xtemos wanted us to fight, that's a lot of bullshit. 

For the past several days, Iris's morning was pretty original. But on the third day after the calling of the Blood Angels, Iris felt mad for some reason at the statue. He walked to it and looked into the eye of it. He almost felt like spitting at it, and then kicking it, then trying to rip open the message and burn it. But he just snorted and went to his office. 

The next day was the last day that they Blood Angels would wait for them. They are going to come up on the screen at lunch time. He passed the Statue of Xtemos and never looked at it. It was almost as if there was nothing important to look at that spot anymore. He went into the office and there was Thios, Hethmi (with his followers) and a few other undead generals sitting there at the screen. 

"Hello." said Iris. They all turned around and stared back at the TV. After 3 hours of waiting, Arphos popped up on the screen, with another marine. It must be that Dark Angel Force Commander. 

"Greetings, Undead Legion," said Arphos." I would like you to meet the Dark Angels Force Commander Xeos." Xeos nodded and surveyed each person in the room. The same thing that Arphos did a week ago. “Now I'm going to cut to the chase, have you all considered our "deal" or are we going to have to take your land from you?" 

Iris looked at Thios; he looked at Iris for one second then at Hethmi, then at his follower Granger. Granger nodded as looked at Iris. Iris gave him a "what's that all about?" look but Granger looked back at the screen. What Thios has done to Umethar, thought Iris. 

“We declare war!" shouted Thios. Arphos and Xeos just smiled and the screen took off again. What has Thios done? Iris can't belive that Thios has lied to everyone like that. He needed something to calm him down. He felt like joining Thango in a head-to-wall smashing contest. 

********************** During the war ********************** 

Many drop pods have dropped from the sky. Many dreadnoughts have fallen and started to raise havoc. Huge thunderhawks and other sorts of ships have come down and took over many of Umethar. But the Undead Legion never surrendered. With the power of Xtemos( well that power that everyone assumed they had), they felt invincible. But once the Death Company and the Deathwing came down to the 2nd island of Umethar, then that chain of defense was broken down. Nobody there was Merced. All were killed; soldiers, wives, children and pets. Buildings were destroyed from massive bombing, supplies were very limited so many of the Undead Legion was starving, thirsty and sick. But not for long when the Blood and Dark Angels came down and killed everyone in sight. The 2nd island was completely vindicated and captured in not even a year. After it was captured, the Dark Angels managed to take most of the plasma resources as the could. And while on the 2nd island, they settled in and they set up a couple of bases to protect themselves from the Undead Legion. 

There were 2 main defence posts in the second island. The 1'st one was bombed big time by the Blood Angels, which the post got completly destoryed. The second one was captured in the following way: The Dark Angels wanted to attack the post head on with the Ravenwing, then finish it off with some heavy fire power. So they sent out many bikes and landspeeders. The Undead Legion managed to hold them off for around 2 hours. They were doing a good job too. They had many weapons to stop the fast guys on their tracks. missle launchers and lascannons were firing at the speeders and the heavy bolters and plasma cannons at the bikers. It was going well until a missle was fired at a land speeder and it hit it. But the speeder was hit in a way where it crashed right through the main doorway of the posts. This enabled everyone to enter the post and start killing everyone in sight. The Dark Angels planned to bring down a few thunderhawks and send in a few more reinforcements. So they sent down one that contained a few tactical marines, but it got blown up from upcoming missles and multi meltas. So they figured that the should send one down with scouts with snipers. Unfortunatly, the devestators with the missle launchers ran out of missles and they saw the snipers. They fired the bolters at them but they were out of range. The leader then got sniped in the head and he fell backwards, falling out of the indoor window which caught the marine's attention. The marines fired missles into the room which killed the remaining Undead Legion marines in that defence post.

The 1st island was holding up very well against the Blood Angels. Arphos seeked out a challenge against Iris but he was more focused on getting the Blood and Dark Angels out of there. He looked up and saw more Drop Pods falling down. Great. They just finished getting rid of a huge army of them. More is just what he wanted. Iris signaled for the Devastator Squads to come up and shoot down. Luckily they managed to blow up half of them but the other half of them opened up. The units then came out and started to fire. Many of the devastators got shot down, but then again many of the Blood Angels got shot down as well. Blood Angels assault troops came down and started to attack the base. Iris knew that he couldn't hold them off any more so he told them to retreat. But it was too late. He was completely surrounded by assault troops. Iris had no choice but to surrender. So that's what he did, and they took him prisoner. 

The 1st island had more Undead Legion Marines then the Blood Angels thought. The Undead Legion countered with many Predators, Land Raiders and Vindicators. It killed quite a few of the Blood Angels but once they got in a shipment of missle launchers and lascannons in, they started to fire at the mass armour and they destoryed them all. The Blood Angels then finished off the rest of the tanks that were ready to attack with a series of Furioso Dreadnoughts, several of them which were Death Company Furioso Dreadnoughts.

After 3 years of war, the Blood Angels managed to beat down the Undead Legion in the 1st island. A month later, they all ganged up on the 3rd island which made the Undead Legion completely surrendered. Many bodies were laying on the ground. Blood was lost, machines were wrecked and destroyed everywhere. Innocent kids and men and women were either taken prisoner or killed instantly. After 2 years of the war, Umethar knew that Thios wasn't telling the truth. They knew that the power of Xtemos wouldn't have worked for personal needs. Now they are all dead. The Blood and Darks Angels have won the war!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

3rd part right here ^^ ( why do I always post these while listing to "Rver Below" by Billy Talent? 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
******************** After the War *************************


Iris looks at his cell and wonders what’s going on in the world. He’s been in the jail cell for 1 year, 4 months and 25 days, he’s been counting. Iris then looks as the Dark Angels pops up and opens his cell. They drag him out of the cell and outside. The light almost burned his eyes as he’s never been outside for 1 year, 4 months… you know the rest. Iris then is taken to a ship. He wonders where he is going. He knew that Umethar has been taken over, he knew that the Undead Legion has realized that Thios lied his way to this war. Iris knew that the Undead legion couldn’t take on both the Blood and the Dark Angels. He let Xtemos down, he let the Undead Legion down. And more importantly, he left Umethar down. And after all this he never knew what the message on the statue meant. Nubix gon frigos defrent Xtemos, gons nubix gove wesre zedges fixese hif crongsedet dos gon fewb ges wesre zerdes. What the hell is that suppose to mean? Oh well, maybe the Blood Angels can figure it out, for all he cared. 

They landed back at the Headquarter station, well what’s left of it. All the missiles and cannons basically destroyed the entire building. But the Statue of Xtemos is still standing. Weird. He was put out of the ship and they escorted him. All the Blood and Dark Angels marines were standing out there, staring at him. Iris didn’t like the look of this scenario. Iris then was escorted down a path with Marines standing there like a brick wall. It’s like a tunnel, with the troops on the sides and the ships on top of him. There is no way of Iris escaping this force ( like he wanted to anyways). Iris then looked ahead and he saw a giant platform with steps. It was too high to see what’s on top of it. There’s giant screens attach to the edges of the platform but they weren’t on. They took him on an elevator where everyone can see them. He heard a lot of boos and "Die" chants. He wonders, are they taking him too......? 

They make it at the top. He turns around and he see what would be his worst nightmare. An execution site. Iris just stared at it for a moment until the marine shoved him to get moving. He got close enough to notice something. All of the Living Ten of the Undead Legion. They were all lined up. Each with 2 marines holding a bolter on them. They put him last in line, next to Thios. Iris was glad that he was going to die, or he would of killed him by now. It took around 2 minutes for Thios to notice that Iris was back. Iris just glared at Thios and he turned right back around. In 15 minutes, they've executed 7 of the Living Ten. Next were Hethmi then Thios and last but not least, Iris. 

Thios finally turned around again. Iris gave him another glare but Thios gave him an "I'm sorry look". Iris then sighed and gave him a dumbfounded look. 

"I'm sorry," said Thios. Iris then watches as they removed the corpse of Hethmi. Iris then looked back at Thios. 

" What for killing the entire Undead Legion and letting the Blood Angels and Dark Angels?" Iris yelled. They grabbed Thios and dragged them to the wall. They putted a blindfold on him. 

" I only wanted to give people the courage and mobility to take out these bastards. I didn't think that they would actually be able to beat us-" 

" They have only beated us because we didn't have the power of Xtemos! Why? Well you know why! But the others didn't know that now did they?!." 

"Listen Iris, you have to forgive me!" The marines now were loading their guns. Around 10 of them were going to shoot at Thios. 

" I don't if I can. We had a future here in Umethar and now it's all gone." sobbed Iris. "I don't want to hear you anymore. Just die already!" Iris closed his eyes and turned away. He started to cry.

Thios couldn't see him but he knew that Iris wasn't looking. He can hear the guns pointing at him, and before he knew it, it was all over. 

Iris heard the executioner calling out and he started the countdown. 10.....9.....8. 
What has he done?....7.......6..... Iris didn't want Thios to die in the mad state....5.......4.....NO! He would not let that happen.......3.......2.....1... 

Iris quickly elbowed the Marine in the gut and took his bolter. He fired and killed the 10 loaded marines that was going to kill Thios. He turned around and killed the 2 marines that were holding the gun on him. He quickly ran to Thios's aid. I'm not going to let you die, thought Iris. Iris was in so much shock and adrenaline that he didn't notice the Deathwing Terminators coming. They shot at him with so many storm bolter shots that he almost died instantly. He made it to the ground and he heard nothing but yells from the marines. He swore that he heard Thios calling for him but he wasn’t sure. Not even 2 minutes later he knew that he wasn't in the world anymore. He saw the light coming from ahead from him. Iris wonders if that's the end of that...... 

****************** Dark Angels and Blood Angels***************

It was 5 hours since Iris and Thios was executed. Arphos and Xeos walked across the execution site, giving orders to soldiers, saying what to do next and talking with each other. They walk towards the bodies of Iris and Thios. Arphos just nods his head and signals for the burning of both their bodies. Arphos then looks around. Xeos walks towards the edge of the platform and looks over it, seeing the tall statue. Two Dark Angel marines pop up. 

"Sir, what should we do with that Statue?" asked one of the marines. 

 Xeos looked at him and signaled him to destroy it. Both the marines left and they yelled out to eliminate the statue. Arphos walks up to Xeos and looks at him. He turns around and looks at the statue being broken. His eyes almost fell out of his sockets. He watched as the statue hit the ground. He went down the elevator and went towards the Dark Angel marine and shoved him down to the ground. He pulled out his sword and stuck it near his throat. If the marine breathed, his throat would most likely have touched the blade. 

Arphos narrowed his eyes at him and thrust his blade backwards but Xeos caught it. Arphos shoved Xeos back and grabbed the marine by the throat. Several other Dark Angel Marines came to attempt to get Arphos away from the marine but Arphos killed all of them with one massive swing. Xeos got up and pulled out his sword. 
And Blood Angel and Dark Angel Librarian came up to stop the fight. Everyone looks puzzled on why Arphos and Xeos is fighting. 

After 2 hours of attempts to kill each other, everyone thought that is was best to separate the two Force Commanders. The two Librarians were discussing why they were fighting like that, especially since they both were victorious for defeating the Undead Legion. The Blood Angels Librarian, Nythin, noticed a plaque like object near the broken down statue. He walked over there and picked it up. Grythen, the Dark Angels Librarian noticed Nythin and walked towards him. 

“ What’s that you got there Nythin?” asked Grythen. He walked behind him and noticed a plaque object with several words there. Grythen swore that he saw these words before. “ Is….is that the ancient language of Umethar?” 

Nythin looked behind him for a second then went back to the message. Grythen drew a bit closer to the plaque. He tried to reach for it but Nythin moved slightly away from Grythen. Grythen the reached for it again but Nythin shoved Grythen to the ground. 

"I got it first so I'm looking at it first, okay?" 

Grythen got back up, his face was red. " I think I can read it, I am familiar with the anicient language of Umethar." 

" Stop acting like a baby, once I'm finished with it then you can have a chance to look at it." 

" I'm a baby, your the one that shoved me just because your trying to read that stupid thing!" 

" Well then why do you want it if it's stupid!?" 

"There we go with the baby actions again!" Several marines were looking at them both for a second then they continued to their buisness. Grythen walked away for a moment. He returned with his Force Weapon. Nythin turned around and saw the weapon. 

" What are you doin...!" Grythen stabbed the Force Weapon through his chest as he fell to the ground. Many people circled in to see what was happening. Grythen looked at the message and started to read it. Many of the marines started to either yell at him or praise him, depending on the chapter they are from. Grythen looked around him and he had a wierd feeling of happiness, anger, sorrow and vengeance. 

Xeos and Arphos rushed in, shoved a few marines away and they ran towards Grythen. Arphos grabbed him by the throat and shoved him to the nearest wall. 

" GIVE ME A REASON RIGHT NOW WHY I SHOULDN'T KILL YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!" 

Grythen looked at Arphos and he saw Xeos pull out his sword and aimed it at Arphos. Arphos saw it at the edge of Grythen's eye and grabbed a bolter from a marine and aimed it at Xeos. Xeos didn't even flinched. 

Chaplain Swech from the Blood Angels came up and looked at the sceneario and shot his bolt pistol up in the air to catch everyone's attention. Mostly everyone looked Swech, and about 50% of those people looked back at Xeos and Arphos. 

" What's wrong here? We are suppose to be a team. So what's with all the anger issues here?" That did it right there. Xeos looked at Swech and he chucked the sword at Swech. Swech dodged it and he pulled out his Crozius out. He was ready to battle as well. There was hight tensions here as the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels were eying each other. There was no surprise that everyone pulled out their weapons. Grythen quickly grabbed the message and he hid behind a Ravenwing bike and started to read it. 

All the Blood Angels lined up at one side as the Dark Angels lined up on the other. Arphos and Xeos stared at each other. Almost the same way that Xeos and Arphos stared at Iris when they first met him. Arphos nodded his head as he raised his sword. Xeos raised his sword and everyone started to fire their weapons out in the air. They were about to fight. Grythen came running out of the bike and went in front of the mob. 

"Hey everyone, look what I found out! I found out what the message said" Nobody was paying attention. Instead he got shot by the Blood Angels. They thought that he was a suicide attacker. The Dark Angels charged in to start a war. 

This war was known as the War after the War.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

The last part is right here, enjoy  

******************************** 200 years later***************************** 

6 year old Mary-Ann Parker was walking down the path to her grandma's house, accompanied by her father. Gordon Parker is a famous Historian. Who had a keen interest with the Umethar History. Especially around 200 years ago, where a war broke out with the Dark Angels and the Blood Angels, as soon as the finished taking over the Undead Legion. His job here was to attempt to figure out what made the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels go to war right after the war against the Dark Angels. Gordon knew that he to find some evidence and artifacts that may link to the past events. He’s been working on Umethar for around 10 years, and hasn’t found much. He and his partners have found the skeletons of some of the Dark Angels, The Blood Angels and the Undead Legion. He’s even found a suit of armour that has belonged to a Thousand Sons marine last year. But in general, there was no proof on why the fight between the Dark Angels and the Blood Angels. 

Mary-Ann was running into the forest and she tripped over a metal object. Gordon noticed and he ran over to her. 

“Are you okay honey?” asked Gordon. Mary-Ann, who is a tough little girl and she just nodded. 

Gordon was looking to see what it that Mary-Ann tripped over. He looked closer and a piece of metal was sticking out. Gordon tried to pull it but it was either stuck in there good or it was part of a bigger object. He was curious on what the object is and called over his team to assist with digging up this thing. Possibly, it could be something that relate to the war. 

10 minutes later, mostly everyone showed up with shovels and they started to dig up the object. In about 15 minutes, Gordon knew that it was a Space Marine bike, a Ravenwing bike to be exact. But he wanted to dig it up anyways. The finished digging it up and almost everyone groaned. It was just another bike, nothing special. Gordon looked at everyone’s expressions and figured that he should’ve told them what it was in the first place when he figured it out. Gordon happened to look on a ground and he saw a plaque like object. 

Gordon picks it up, removes the dust and he looks at it. It appears to be a different language. But what is it? Gordon knew that he's seen it before, but he can't put his finger on it. Mary-Ann is running around the pit, playing as usual. 

"Daddy? What's bothering you?" asked Mary-Ann. She jumps in the pit and looks at the message. "Looks old"

Gordon looks at her and strokes her hair." It sure is pumpkin." 

"Are we still going to the new museum that opened today? Remember that it has all the stuff that you and your partners have found?" 

"Sure honey." 

"And daddy" 

"Yes?" 

Mary-Ann looks at her feet." Can you show me what the huge statue is all about?"

"What statue?" 

"The big one that got blown up by the Dark Angels, and then you guys managed to put it back together." 

"Oh you mean the one with the square hole in it....the one... that....has the ancient language of.......Umethar........" Gordon looks at the Plaque and he gets out of the pit and runs. Mary-Ann exits the pit and looks at her daddy run. 

"Daddy, where are you going?" 

One of Gordon’s partners see him running as well. 

"Gordon, where are you going?" 

Gordpn gets close to the museum and runs up the steps. He enters the employee's spot and he runs to the Statue of Xtemos. well what's left of it anyways. Gordon looks at it, then looks down at the rectangular slot. He inserts the message and he steps back. It's the message of Xtemos. Gordon can't believe what's he seeing. Gordon's partners enters the museum and they reach him. 

" Gordon, what the hell? What's-" Gordon points at the plaque and they look at it, astonished. They all go towards it and Gordon bends down and reads it. Gordon is familiar with the ancient language of Umethar. He figured that the needed to learn it if he wanted to come down to Umethar and researched what happened to the Undead Legion and the Blood and Dark Angels. So far they only knew the outcome, the winners of the war was- 

"Gordon, what goes it say?" 

" I'm getting there. The message is written like this: Nubix gon frigos defrent Xtemos, gons nubix gove wesre zedges fixese hif crongsedet dos gon fewb ges wesre zerdes. Now I'm trying to translate it. maybe it can help us on what we are looking for. Gorden takes out the plaque and he takes it to a table and grabs paper and he starts working on the translation.

2 hours later, the museum is open. There is a lot of people inside the museum, all of them which are fascinated with Umethar's history. They have a lot of items and artifacts on exhibit. The statue of Xtemos, Iris's skeleton, Thios’s skeleton( which is safe inside a protected glass with two guards in front of it, I'm sure you can tell why), certain wargear that has been uncovered from several investigations* including the Ravenwing bike that they just found. 


While everyone is enjoying themselves and is having a good time, Gordon is still working on the translation. Mary-Ann came up and gave her dad a drink. 

" What are you working on daddy?" 

"I'm trying to get this solved honey" 

"But I though you knew this language off by heart?" 

Gordon looks at her and smiles. A tired smile. "Well it works like this, this message is coded, they’ve done a special code which you have to follow a pattern. It actually involve math a little but not that much. I'm actually half way done, but I can't put it together until I have it all solved so it may take me a while. 

Unfortunately, it took longer than Gordon thought it would, 8 hours later closing time and he's almost got it. Gordon is stuck on the middle part, the most difficult one. He decides to take a well deserved break and get something to eat. He returns with some food and eats it while he thinks. His first thought was about how Thios let everyone thought that they were invincible. A good question makes Gordon concentrate better, even if the question would most likely never be solved. 

Then it hit him. Gordon grabbed his pencil and went back to work. It took him not even 10 minutes to finish up the coding. He looks at it, reads it over and over 10 times then runs towards his partners. They were locking everything up for the day and cleaning up. They were locking up the glass cage which held the remains of Thios. 

"I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!!!" yelled Gordon. 

Everyone looked at him and he ran up to them, they all circled him as they were ready to gang up on him. 

"Not only did I figure out the message, but I also figured out why the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels attacked each other after the defeating of the undead Legion!"

"Well don't keep us in suspense, tell us what it says." 

Gordon breathed. " Well the message said Nubix gon frigos defrent Xtemos, gons nubix gove wesre zedges fixese hif crongsedet dos gon fewb ges wesre zerdes. But in our language, it says: 'Shall the victors ever defeat Xtemos, they have their hearts filled with vengeance for the rest of their lives.' " 

Everyone looked at Gordon. Then they started to cheer. 

Gordon continued. " So what it is saying is that since they defeated the Undead Legion, both the Dark Angels and the Blood Angels were filled with vengeance and they wanted to fight. A few incidents happened and eventually, they started a war." 

****************************Concluding*************************************

Now that Gordon has explained why the Blood Angels and the Dark Angels fought, another question should be answered. And it will be who has won the war after the Undead Legion had been killed. Well I'm going to tell you right now. The victory is.... 

*Ran out of paper. I am un ablte to tell you* .


----------

